# New Here



## AB^ (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

My name's Kevin, and I'm new lol

I work in reptile wholesale, but one of my friends has turned me on to mantids so I'm looking forward to learning a lot from all of you.

Cheers!  

~Kevin


----------



## MantisNation (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Kevin


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Kevin, welcome, where u located? B)


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome welcome!!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome


----------

